# 2nd Marine Division -



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 17, 2019)

2nd Mar Div about to get their world turned upside down....








Some of the comments are pretty good too...


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 18, 2019)

It's pretty bad when your CG has to dictate and write out your entire daily routine.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 18, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> 2nd Mar Div about to get their world turned upside down....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You see? This is what happens at Camp Swampy when the war is over bwahaaahhaaaa...the Fighting Devil Dogs become Lazy Devil Slobs. Been there, seen it. All the dark Green Marines get their no-shaving chits from the dark blue swabbys in sickbay; all the light green lance criminals get their civvy clothes at Pimps-R-Us; in uniform everybody below E5 is competing for The Saltiest Marine award...and the whole fucking program generally goes south.  

Seriously, if Gen. Furness wants to get everybody's shit in one green ditty bag, and scare the crap out of everybody in the process, he and his Div SgtMaj need to spend a week making surprise raids on every battalion area--like fucking George S. Patton...


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 18, 2019)

You know when he includes sailors assigned that it must be serious. We do such a good job a blending in the shadows and bending the rules that we can do it for a long time before it ever gets noticed.

When I was in the field I admit I looked like a homeless person. But when I was on base, I was the model of a modern major-general, well, you know what I mean.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 18, 2019)

Devildoc said:


> ...When I was in the field I admit I looked like a homeless person. But when I was on base, I was the model of a modern major-general, well, you know what I mean.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 18, 2019)

Well now it's a news story....I see the pic below and think only one thing....

They get to wear gloves???  I still cannot see a nasty cigarette butt on the ground without thinking of the likely hundreds of those nasty fuckers I picked up with my bare hands during various police calls.....

General Mandates 'Daily Routine' After Seeing Sloppy, Unshaven Marines


----------



## LibraryLady (Apr 18, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Well now it's a news story....I see the pic below and think only one thing....
> 
> They get to wear gloves???  I still cannot see a nasty cigarette butt on the ground without thinking of the likely hundreds of those nasty fuckers I picked up with my bare hands during various police calls....


Welcome to the new world of really nasty infectious disease transmission...

LL


----------



## Gunz (Apr 18, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Well now it's a news story....I see the pic below and think only one thing....
> 
> They get to wear gloves???  I still cannot see a nasty cigarette butt on the ground without thinking of the likely hundreds of those nasty fuckers I picked up with my bare hands during various police calls.....
> 
> ...




Aw quit your bitching. BITD we used to police up cigarette butts and smoke what was left of the good ones. Here's a pic of some hardened Camp Geiger SOI killers from the good old days. I'm the good-lookin one.


----------



## LibraryLady (Apr 18, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> ... I'm the good-lookin one.


Well that really narrows it down... 



LL


----------



## Teufel (Apr 18, 2019)

Marauder06 said:


> It's pretty bad when your CG has to dictate and write out your entire daily routine.


General Furness was my battalion and regimental commander in Iraq and Afghanistan respectively. Something must have really set him off. He wouldn’t do that haphazardly. Whatever it was....bet it doesn’t happen again!!!


----------



## Gunpowder (Apr 18, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> View attachment 27417


Had to take a second look...dafuk looks like a nephew...dang


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 18, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> 2nd Mar Div about to get their world turned upside down....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I get the WHY, but when they can't get anyone to reenlist, I hope they see the why.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 18, 2019)

BloodStripe said:


> I get the WHY, but when they can't get anyone to reenlist, I hope they see the why.


I blame the SNCO's and NCO's for this one....the General is not fucking with anyone, but what the General wrote in his memo does not happen overnight, it is 'one bad haircut'....one bad shave....etc....etc....nobody cares?  The PFC's and Lance Corporals aren't going to sweat the shit if the NCO's don't.  Poor leadership top to bottom....the General saw something that either infuriated or embarrassed him....can't blame the Marine Corps for shit that should have already been happening.


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 18, 2019)

I'm tracking, still doesn't change my answer about higher leadership seeing why they lose good Marines when they don't want to reenlist.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 19, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> _*I blame the SNCO's and NCO's for this one.*_...the General is not fucking with anyone, but what the General wrote in his memo does not happen overnight, it is 'one bad haircut'....one bad shave....etc....etc....nobody cares?  The PFC's and Lance Corporals aren't going to sweat the shit if the NCO's don't.  Poor leadership top to bottom....the General saw something that either infuriated or embarrassed him....can't blame the Marine Corps for shit that should have already been happening.




You can go a little higher. Platoon commanders, company commanders, even some BN COs and XOs.

If these problems are as widespread throughout the division as the directive suggests, then what you've got is a post-war disciplinary malaise--which is exactly what happened at 2nd MARDIV (and elsewhere) in the years after Vietnam. The boredom of garrison life sets in, too much routine, give-a-fuck attitudes, morale problems, drug and alcohol problems, racial issues, barracks fights, you name it. And on top of it, not enough field exercises, range time, combat training.

I've mentioned this in a number of posts on SS. You want steely-eyed combat Marines during peacetime? Spend the money, get them out of the battalion areas and into the field, let them play with the cool stuff, Ospreys, amtracs, get them trigger-time and tighten up discipline.


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 19, 2019)

Real story time, about a time I looked like a rolling bag of donuts on base, and a run-in with some officers.

We had been in the field, five or six days. When I'm in the field I do not blouse my boots. I had five days worth of stubble, uniform with looked like crap, etc. We have all been there. We had a marine have an allergic reaction to something, so I ended up going to the ER at the hospital at Camp Lejeune with him. I was hanging out in the ER, just leaning against the nurses station shooting the shit, and in walks the base commander, and a rear admiral from the medical corps. Some sort of facilities inspection.

These guys and their entourage go over to the nurses station to just chat for a minute with the staff. I go from leaning against the nurses station to just kind of standing at an at-ease, those two flags and their entourage just keep giving me the dirty look. Nobody actually says anything, but if looks killed, I would have died there.

One of the officers from their group, a lieutenant colonel, walked over to me, looks at my collar, and says, "hey doc, how are you doing?". I explained I just came in from the field with a sick Marine. His demeanor changed entirely and from that point on it was okay.

It wasn't like I could slip away to the head to change cammies, shave, get a haircut, and get myself looking good. But it sure was a tense few minutes.

I absolutely understand the policy and directive he put out, you know if the division commanding officer is noticing these things, it's not like they are small things or infrequent findings.


----------



## Box (Apr 19, 2019)

"Get a haircut"

"Fuck that Gunny, I'm getting out - this is more than I can take"


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 27, 2019)

Teufel said:


> View attachment 27548


The "Fuck fuck" games in 2nd DIv continue....





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2206963042713596


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 7, 2019)

What began as a “LOL” In the “Dot” thread has morphed into a legit story with another follow up article this morning.  

Watch this space - 
.
.
.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 7, 2019)

*- Updated Article -*

Crackdown at Lejeune: Inside the 2nd Marine Division commander’s controversial call for discipline


----------



## Gunz (May 7, 2019)

It's a sign of the decay that's infected the division that a directive from the CG to get everybody's shit together, square away and live by _regulations _should be considered "controversial."

What the fuck.

And the _Terminal Lance_ asshole who calls it “Mass punishment." I'm sorry, "mass punishment" to get a fucking haircut, wear bootbands and clean up your trash?

Again, what the fuck.

And again, it's exactly what happened when 2nd MARDIV ranks were full of returning Vietnam war veterans, most of them, by then, NCOs. The big difference between then and now? The CG back then _did not_ send a directive. I wish that he had.

Tightening up everybody's shit to instill pride is one thing but in the garrison environment it won't have a lasting effect unless you ratchet up the training. Get these guys out of the battalion areas, get them off their phones, get them out in the pine scrub, let em pull some triggers.


----------



## Box (May 7, 2019)

Lots of crazy with this - such a high degree of crazy doesn't happen because of a single Marine chillin' in the mess hall in his PJ's.  

That story goes a lot deeper than anyone can put into print.


----------



## Marine0311 (May 7, 2019)

Good. I am allllllllll for it.
Crack the whip and hold  the standards.
The NCOs failed big time.


----------



## arch_angel (May 27, 2019)

Currently participating in the above mentioned activities. Here's a few insider leaks.

- I've noticed that those units who were already upholding the standard and doing what they're supposed to be doing already, have had little concern over this guidance.
- The CG is absolutely right concerning discipline. We can try and place blame on a single point of failure (NCO, SNCO, Officer) but that doesn't matter at this point. You can see it all across the base, in every MOS field. This toxic "I don't care, I'm too good for this shit" mentality. There are a lot of skeptics and critics over the CG's guidance, but there are also a lot of us who actually care, and actually do what we can to uphold/enforce the standard.
- A lot of the people who are openly bashing the CG's guidance on social media either 1. Aren't even part of 2d MarDiv, 2. Haven't actually read the guidance and are just jumping on the social media bandwagon, or 3. Don't like it because they're a turd trying to slime by with no adherence to good order and discipline.
- Most people don't realize that this guidance was developed with the aid of NCO's! That's right, the CG sat down with NCO's from across the Div and these are the grievances they expressed. So when I hear an NCO complaining about being 'micromanaged' it triggers me. 

It is beyond me why someone would join an organization, be expected to fall in line with that organizations policies, then complain or try to push back against them. I get it, haircuts and boot blouses don't make Marines any more effective at combat. But if you don't have enough discipline in your nasty body to take the extra 5 minutes and minimal effort required to be within standard then how can you be expected to conduct PCC/PCI's properly before we DFL? 

Everyone wants to do the 'cool stuff' and never wants to put in the work required to do it. Sorry for the rant, I'm just extremely passionate about my job and being a Marine and am sick and tired of all these bull shit excuses for not looking and acting like a Marine.


----------



## Marine0311 (May 27, 2019)

HELL YEAH


----------



## SOSTCRNA (May 27, 2019)

arch_angel said:


> Currently participating in the above mentioned activities. Here's a few insider leaks.
> 
> - I've noticed that those units who were already upholding the standard and doing what they're supposed to be doing already, have had little concern over this guidance.
> - The CG is absolutely right concerning discipline. We can try and place blame on a single point of failure (NCO, SNCO, Officer) but that doesn't matter at this point. You can see it all across the base, in every MOS field. This toxic "I don't care, I'm too good for this shit" mentality. There are a lot of skeptics and critics over the CG's guidance, but there are also a lot of us who actually care, and actually do what we can to uphold/enforce the standard.
> ...



Nicely stated!


----------



## Gunz (May 28, 2019)

arch_angel said:


> Currently participating in the above mentioned activities. Here's a few insider leaks.
> 
> - I've noticed that those units who were already upholding the standard and doing what they're supposed to be doing already, have had little concern over this guidance.
> - The CG is absolutely right concerning discipline. We can try and place blame on a single point of failure (NCO, SNCO, Officer) but that doesn't matter at this point. You can see it all across the base, in every MOS field. This toxic "I don't care, I'm too good for this shit" mentality. There are a lot of skeptics and critics over the CG's guidance, but there are also a lot of us who actually care, and actually do what we can to uphold/enforce the standard.
> ...



Way to Kill, sir.


----------

